# Large Templates on Laptops?



## sIR dORT (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a 2018 MacBook Pro (16 GB RAM, 500 GB storage), Ableton Live 9, and a bunch of sample libraries. My question is this: if I create a substantially large default template containing different groups (brass, strings, etc.) of instruments and all the different articulations, will that overload my CPU?

Thanks for the help,
David


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 9, 2018)

nobody can really answer this because it depends what librarys and plugins you use but besides this i can tell you that there are some composers only working on laptops.


----------



## sIR dORT (Nov 9, 2018)

For my orchestral stuff (which is what it will be made up of mostly) I use EastWest's Hollywood Orchestra almost entirely.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 9, 2018)

I don’t know Live very well, but you’ll get farther if you have the option of disabling tracks, purging Kontakt, etc. And using SSD for sample streaming.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 9, 2018)

The only way to know is to build the template and see what happens. Every composer is different.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 10, 2018)

When you die, if you have been a very bad person,, you spend eternity dealing with large templates on a laptop. I would rather be waterboarded.


----------



## EBicks (Nov 10, 2018)

I have been using a 2011 Macbook Pro with 16GB RAM for a while now.. It really didn't take much to max out the ram on it if you're using things like the Hollywood series. I would purge samples and stuff but I always found myself having to freeze groups of tracks and work in sections, etc. More advanced people may have a better way of working around it, but for me it was a challenge. Just grabbed an iMac with 64GB last week, so I'm excited for that.. 

Good luck!


----------



## Divico (Nov 15, 2018)

I have mostly just HO and it eats up more than 20gigs of ram on my PC, having a rather basic setup. You will have to work section /instrument wise and disable everything you dont need. Use only one mic or Play will eat up your RAM in seconds. HO is a really demanding library ....


----------



## sIR dORT (Nov 22, 2018)

Ok, thanks for all your inputs guys!


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 24, 2018)

sIR dORT said:


> I have a 2018 MacBook Pro (16 GB RAM, 500 GB storage), Ableton Live 9, and a bunch of sample libraries. My question is this: if I create a substantially large default template containing different groups (brass, strings, etc.) of instruments and all the different articulations, will that overload my CPU?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> David



if thats the new one that you can add 64gb of ram.. then yes it can do it. you might need external storage of course and more ram. cpu wise it would smoke my 2009 mac pro with upgraded cpu. 
and also you would need a second monitor to see more tracks and to be more confortable in general. 
and also, maybe use cubase or logic which have better/easier track folder management than live. live' use as a daw is not exatly intended for composers with large templates in general although other than a few things there is not reason it cannot do it of course. just easier to manage on cubase or logic.


----------

